# Grass seed



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey guys, I have a half bag of grass seed left from last summer. It has been sealed up in a bucket so no moisture has got to it, but I'm sure the temp in my shed dipped below zero a couple times. Is the seed still viable, or do I need to get a new bag? I only use the stuff to fill a couple bare spots in the yard occasionally. TIA


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Should be ok.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

It will be fine:thumbup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not a landscaper, but I do plant a lot of different seeds throughout the year on our farm. Some grasses. General rule of thumb on seed storage is to keep it stored cool & dry. Excessive heat will really zap germination rates. Freezing temps won't hurt most seeds. Better stored in the basement than a shed.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks all!


----------



## dksturf (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to know if the grass seed survied the cold- did it work?:thumbsup:


----------

